# 2012 brute force 750...tire or winch



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok yall just got my new 2012 brute so should I get a winch or lift and 29.5 outlaws first. 
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lift & tires! Your buddies can pull you out if you get stuck.


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I do ride by myself a lot so....


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you own a come along?? lol


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

No but my father n law suggested a come along


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

tires. Does ur screen name reflect ur occupation?


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice to see a fellow machine gunner among the ranks. Semper Fi bro

3/7 India Co Wpns Plt
MG Section
29 Palms, CA

Oh by the way, I have a 2012 BF and I went with the winch first.


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

If you ride alone, I would definitely advise the winch. A come along isn't as versatile nor does it have the pulling power of a decent winch.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

Kingsixx said:


> Nice to see a fellow machine gunner among the ranks. Semper Fi bro
> 
> 3/7 India Co Wpns Plt
> MG Section
> ...


Where in NY are you located?


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

Semper Fi Marine I was A1/5 guns up!!! But ya I was thinking since I ride alone a good winch but I was also thinking the amountof mud (I am getting stuck...stock) I could get away with a lift and tires so I really dont know


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

By the way my07brute did u happen to replace 1/5 in ramadi 05?


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Take a look at the moto monsters.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

2" RDC lift and a nice new set of 29.5's!!! You know what yer doin..LOL


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

Lift tires. Everyone wants you to tear your crap up when you have a winch and lift and tires keeps you from needing one as much! Thanks for yalls service btw


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Get the RDC 2" lift like said above and wait for the new 29.5 Outlaw 2's. See if you get stuck with that and if you do just get a winch, later on.
The mad Kawie disease begins...lol


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

The lift isn't absolutely needed


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

tires and lift


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

I know I def want 29.5 or bigger so I'm sure I will need a lift so i don't rub but will I need spacers cause I do ride forest trails and some can be pretty narrow....just wanna make sure I do it all right. I have. Been waiting on the outlaw 2s to come out


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^ they are available for preorder.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

If you get aftermarket wheels, you don't need spacers. They make the brute wider and more stable, if you like that.

Devildog where do you ride in texas?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

devildog0331 said:


> I know I def want 29.5 or bigger so I'm sure I will need a lift so i don't rub but will I need spacers cause I do ride forest trails and some can be pretty narrow....just wanna make sure I do it all right. I have. Been waiting on the outlaw 2s to come out


Well my 29.5's fit with very, very small amounts of rubbing.... not near enough for needing a lift


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

devildog0331 said:


> By the way my07brute did u happen to replace 1/5 in ramadi 05?


??

Was this for Kingsixx?


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tx brute rider. I have a camp at Sam rayburn so I do most of my riding there but I live in Houston so if u know where to ride around here let me know and if u ever wanna get together I'm always ready to ride


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

Also does it matter it I get all same size or is skinny/wide combo better and they will def be laws 29.5


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea lets ride this weekend, I to live in the Houston area and a lot of us ride in Crosby, FUN FUN...... Oh yea there should be some mud to, as long as this Trapical Storm don't let us down.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always like wide on the back myself... The only time I'd suggest skinnies all the way around is if you ride a lot of places that have a real hard bottom & arent that thick & you need to get down to the bottom and hook up.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea I live in East Houston, about 10 mins from Down South Offroad. Also a member at XMM under the same user name.

I'd also recommend the skinny/wide it's the most common setup people use and is the overall best.


----------



## devildog0331 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I found a set of used 29.5x12x12 for 375 obo I figure even tho there not skinny/wide for that price I could try them


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

29.5x12x12 on the front too??? Handle like crap (thank power steering) Pretty sure they'll rub (hope I'm wrong), but get ya through all kinds of cheese that's for sure....yer gonna need a clutch kit in it though if ya wanna throw that much weight around. (JMO)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I loved how 12's up front pulled in the mud but... havoc on the tie-rods etc...


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Will the 2012 bf 750 pull the 29.5 outlaw easily or do you need new springs? I was curious cause I'm wanting outlaws on mine as well but I don't want to be smoking belts.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

One of the guys I work with has a 2012 750 with skinny/wide 29.5s under it.....he will be bringing it to me next week so I can throw a new belt and clutch springs in it. He hasn't had it but just a few months, and its done great with the tires but all it took was one sticky hole to toast his belt. I'd go ahead and spend the $65 to order a pair of springs from EPI and install then before you start playing with the laws.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Alright how hard is it to put the springs in yourself? This is my first belt drive is why I'm asking


----------

